# new herms 4v build



## Nebes (10/2/16)

Hi I'm currently building my 4v herms setup. This is it so far, still need to paint the frame and plumb everything up proplery and need to mount the 2 pumps. Just not sure where or how at the moment. I'm thinking on a peice of timber so they can be turned upside down and drained after a brew day. If anyone has any ideas that can make it better - shoot away as this is a working progress. Next build will be a control panel to control all of this


----------



## MastersBrewery (10/2/16)

Maybe mount the pumps to a hinge with a latch?... oh and pics didn't work


----------



## Nebes (10/2/16)

Managed to resize the pics so all good now


----------



## Dae Tripper (10/2/16)

Nice work! Wish mine where that pretty.


----------



## Mr B (12/2/16)

Someone put their pumps on a slide out bit of board, might have been Mardoo?

Was a fairly recent post. Soz gotta go cant find. Search is your friend etc.


----------



## mofox1 (13/2/16)

T'was me.

I think the link is in my sig, but I can't see it at the moment as I'm on the mobile version.


----------



## Mr B (13/2/16)

Ahhh, knew it was a 'M' person, just not which one....

Thanks mofox


----------



## Nebes (14/2/16)

Well i have ended up mounting the pumps on a board just have to be painted have tested all the pumps and kegs and no leaks as of yet have to hot water test everything next and a general clean of the kegs


----------



## Nebes (25/3/16)

So an update on the build tested everything with water and fired up the burner
Positive side has no leaks through the pots but need more o put hose clamps on hoses.
Negative side burner had warped the frame gets to hot. So I have had a new top made for the Frame and are putting some stainless or alloy plate on top for the pits to sit on. So that means I will be ditching the burner and making the boil kettle electric now.
I have a question now that it will be electric how does everyone when using a control panel with pids use a temp senser or do u not need one for your boil kettle?


----------



## m3taL (25/3/16)

I dont use one, Just a straight On and Off switch in my Control Box.

I had a Dial thermometer on my BK to show me the temp but really its not need it its gunna boil when it does....

Less to clean


----------



## Hairy camel (26/3/16)

Nice build dude my dreams to build one but the budget is hard to find
If you don't mind me asking what's the outlay?


----------



## Nebes (26/3/16)

Hairy camel said:


> Nice build dude my dreams to build one but the budget is hard to find
> If you don't mind me asking what's the outlay?


Hi ummm got to think now I would say so far around the $2200. Give or take a few hundred have been lucky to get all the frame built from a friend for free an also a mate had the kegs lying around so have saved a bit of money there


----------



## MastersBrewery (26/3/16)

As with all things there are up and down sides. Temp sensor in the boil kettle can be just another thing to clean and in the way. It can also allow you to dial in your boil off for consistency, let you know when your at 80c for hop stand or no chill. Give the effort you've gone to thus far I'd put one in.


----------



## Nebes (18/10/16)

Got motervated tonight and started upgrading my HLT to a 70l pot and put in a dip tube
And upgrading my boil kettle to a 70l pot and put an extra 3kw element in it and a blichmann hop blocker and dip tube. 
Tomorrow night i will do the mash tun have the same pot and a blichmann auto sparge and a full false bottom will post pics tomorrow.
Its only been sitting there for the past 2 month's and got sick of seeing it and not being used.
I have 2 blichmann temp gauges that i took off the kegs do you think i should put them back onto the new pots?


----------



## Nebes (19/10/16)

Well i have finished the last pot tonight just have to wait for a couple of 3 way valves and the system will be finished


----------

